# Impatient Kits!



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Hopefully this will work - this taken of some of my kits waiting for their Craze treats....

YouTube - Craze Kits - the movie

Plus a short follow up!

YouTube - The Sequel_toWMV.wmv


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great videos, wow, your cats are stunning, i love them, that cat climber in the corner is brilliant to, ....


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

* brilliant chinablue  what they having it looks like popcorn  lol  *


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> * brilliant chinablue  what they having it looks like popcorn  lol  *


i thought it looked like popcorn but didnt like to say incase people thought i was nuts,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,.....


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great Vids kaz of your gorgeous cats,love the tennis motion too:biggrin:


----------



## Daisy2006 (Nov 25, 2008)

Great videos!


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

meow wont eat the craze treats  x


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lol - thank you. The treats are freeze dried fish, chicken and prawns. There are no additives or preservatives. You can give them wet or dry but mine just adore them dry. Two of those kittens - especially the one trying to grab them all the time went to their new home last night. Those in the vid are the fish which are, by far, their favourites.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Great videos!! Love your kittens - and your cat tree!!


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Forgot to say the climbing frame we got from ebay but a German seller
This is a link to their shop.
eBay shop - PetStreet Tierzubehör: We sell - scratching trees to cats: SCRATCHING TREE FORREST BEIGE, SCRATCHING TREE GALLANT GREY

They were very good. That one in the picture, in total, cost us £69 including postage, about 2 years ago. It is very sturdy too.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow! Loved the video of your gorgeous cats! 

And wanted to add I am in love with your cat tree in the corner too Thank you for the link....I may just have to check that out lol


----------



## Wendywoo (Nov 29, 2008)

Very cute kittens. I like the climber


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

great video your cats are gorgeous!:thumbup1:


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

ChinaBlue said:


> Hopefully this will work - this taken of some of my kits waiting for their Craze treats....
> 
> YouTube - Craze Kits - the movie
> 
> ...


Gorgeous kittens, mine are Craze addicts too!!


----------

